# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Endometriose meestal genetisch bepaald

## FRANCOIS580

*Je voelt je opvallend moe na de minste en geringste inspanning, je wordt geregeld geplaagd door zware bloedingen en hevige diarree, je buik is gezwollen, je voelt zich misselijk, moet braken en hebt voortdurend hevige hoofdpijn? Dan is de kans op endrometriose zeker niet denkbeeldig. Endometriose, in de volksmond cyste of ook wel vleesboom genoemd komt bij vele vrouwen voor, jong en oud. Deze aandoening vraagt een vlugge diagnose én medische ingrijpen. Wat zijn de oorzaken van endometriose, hoe kunnen we deze aandoening behandelen, en wat zijn de eventuele gevolgen ervan?*  

(Francois580)

Endrometriose komt in ons land meer voor dan je wel denkt. Bijna twintig procent van de vrouwen wordt er vroeg of laat mee geconfronteerd. Er staat geen leeftijd op deze aandoening. Jong en oud wordt er door getroffen. Bij endometriose is er slijmvlies uit de baarmoederholte aanwezig buiten de baarmoeder, de enige plaats waar dit slijmvlies thuishoort. Ontwikkeld het zich buiten de baarmoeder, dan ontstaan er ernstige gezondheidsproblemen. Dit slijmvlies ontwikkeld zich bij voorkeur in de onmiddellijke nabijheid van je eierstokken of het buikvlies. In principe kan het zich echter in zowat alle organen in het kleine bekken nestelen. 


*Vrouwelijk hormoon oestrogeen*


Bij de meerderheid der vrouwen verloopt deze aandoening vrij onschuldig. In sommige gevallen kan dit slijmvlies zich echter inplanten in de buikholte en er verder groeien. Vanaf dat ogenblik beginnen de meeste klachten zich te manifesteren. En het is het vrouwelijke hormoon oestrogeen die de verdere ontwikkeling van deze aandoening negatief beïnvloed.

*Genetische oorzaak*


De laatste jaren gingen wetenschappers nadrukkelijk opzoek naar de oorzaken
.../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...h-bepaald.html

----------


## christel1

@François, 
Ik weet niet wat endometriose met een cyste of vleesboom te maken heeft (zo genoemd in de volksmond) want volgens mij zijn dit 2 totaal verschillende aandoeningen. 
Ik ben ooit geopereerd geweest (lees curretage) voor poliepen of kleine vleesboompjes in de baarmoeder te verwijderen en de gynea heeft nooit gezegd dat dit endrometriose was. 
Mijn dochter is wel 1 van de "gelukkigen" die met deze aandoening te kampen heeft. 
Ze had echter maar van 1 ding last, langdurige pijnlijke maandstonden maar geen hoofdpijn of alle andere symptomen die in het artikel vermeld staan. 
De gyneacoloog heeft haar gewoon op een andere pil gezet, ze nam vroeger de yasmin pil (een heel gekende en vaak voorgeschreven pil) en ze is overgeschakeld op de Dafne pil. De 1ste keer dat ze toen haar maandstonden kreeg heeft ze heel veel slijmverlies gehad, zo erg dat ze de huisarts heeft raadgepleegd met de vraag of dit wel normaal was. 
Deze pil neemt ze nu al bijna 2 jaar en ze heeft nergens nog last van, de duur van haar maandstonden zijn nu normaal te noemen, het bloedverlies ook en de pijn daar heeft ze bijna geen last meer van en na een paar dagen is ze weer maandstonden vrij dus. 
Misschien een aanrader voor andere vrouwen die met hetzelfde probleem zitten ? 
Het is natuurlijk een ernstige aandoening die je darmen, eierstokken, baarmoeder, bekken en alles wat in de buikholte zit kan aantasten maar een bezoek aan de gyneacoloog kan nooit kwaad, zelfs op jonge leeftijd (lees vanaf de 1ste maandstonden wanneer die volgens de patiënte of mama of ouders niet normaal te noemen zijn) 
Groetjes

----------

